# Teaching Guitar Lessons



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

So I'm teaching about 4 kids guitar lessons during a week. It's good money, but I really want them to "get it", and I want to help them out to turn into good lil' guitar players. Any tips on how to teach? Keep in mind I'm only 14, and these kids are like 10, 11, or something like that. Just, any help or tactics would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

nicely done im 17 and doing the same... make sure you help them out with the basics indenpent finger strength and things like that then lay down the open chords for them and write them out of get them to get a book that has them in there from there just go to power and barre chords and scales and if they really want to play they will at least try to pay attention to you although you have to remember at that age they will probaly get bored easy... good luck though


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Start by teaching them songs with simple chord progressions. Think AC/DC. 

Simple songs = fast results = kids happy = parents paying for more lessons = more cash for you.

Classic rock is a great place to start for anyone, really. Besides the tunes being real easy it lays the ground work for a lot of other genres. Be sure to tell them the chord names so it sticks with them. IMO you shouldn't teach them scales or anything like that for atleast a couple months. Teach them the importance of rhythm and timing first.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Double post, cool.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

One neat little thing to help them along is to have them come up with a SIMPLE SMALL melody....like the first four notes of O Canada or some easy part of a Christmas carol....and have the kids try to play the melody in different positions on the neck and naming each note in their head as they play it.
Also since it is Christmas time and you can play O Come All Ye Faithful on just one string have them try to do the melody...and stress (just a bit) on having them think about the intervals between the notes. 

Good Luck !


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I started teaching a couple buddies of mine a few years ago,no money involved just for fun.I kept them interested by showing them tunes from bands I know they liked.Starting with the easier tunes just mainly rythems but ever once and a while giving them one of the cool licks to try.They both progressed fast and were into it.Teaching them also made me a much better player by actually making me think about what I was doing.They would ask me things I didn't know so I would help them figure out stuff.One thing that seemed to leave an impression on them was showing them how to pick up stuff off an album.One of them asked me how to play some tune I'd never heard before,so we broke out the CD player and had the rythem down in about half an hour.Obviously your not going to do that with a real complex song but showing them that it's not really all that hard to do gave them confidance to work at on their own.


----------

